# Can i clone under a 400 watt hps?



## JollyGreen (May 1, 2011)

My fluros are not working at the moment, don't know why but i just took clones and all i have is a 400 watt hps and my buddy said that i wass too strong and would kill the clones in one day.  Is this true should i go get new fluros or will the 400 be fine?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2011)

IM your better off to get new fluros,, the HPS put off the wrong spectrum of light to promote rooting.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (May 2, 2011)

ive cloned under hps before, and it seemed to take forever to get cuttings to roots. recently i replaced my 65watt CFL bulb with a 12(?) watt CFL bulb and my cuttings seem to root quicker. 

i believe i heard somewhere that too much light can slow rooting?


----------



## smokingjoe (May 2, 2011)

keep it as far from the clones as possible.  Got any cfls and a desk lamp?


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2011)

Less light is mo better.....but you can do it under an HPS if need be. I wld keep the light plenty far away though...I believe intense light is counter productive to throwing roots. I like rusty find a smaller cfl does better then the larger ones. Jmo


----------



## JollyGreen (May 2, 2011)

Thanks to all for the advice, It sounds like the hps isn't the right tool for this job so i just went out and picked up two new fluros  I clone a lot so i figured this was best.  What do you guys think about the t5's?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2011)

IMO they are the best fluros on the market right now


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2011)

I'm with Ozzy--I love my T5s.  They put out about the same amount of lumens per watt as a MH with far less heat.  I believe the fact that you can keep them within inches of the canopy and that the light is spread more evenly makes them more efficient than MH.


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2011)

HO T5's are the bomb....period. They might allow me to run a mom tent throughout the entire hot summer. Best veg lights I have ever used.


----------



## EsC420PoT (May 2, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm with Ozzy--I love my T5s.  They put out about the same amount of lumens per watt as a MH with far less heat.  I believe the fact that you can keep them within inches of the canopy and that the light is spread more evenly makes them more efficient than MH.



:yeahthat:   couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Rusty Gribble (May 2, 2011)

i love my t5 setup. it is the bees knees. i wouldnt put my clones under it though.


----------

